# Champagne invented in England and a Jacobean energy crisis



## Montero (Aug 27, 2020)

Came across this article








						How an English Energy Crisis Helped Create Champagne
					

Desperate bottle-makers turning to a new fuel resulted in a sparkling innovation.




					getpocket.com


----------



## The Judge (Aug 27, 2020)

Some of those getpocket things are really interesting, aren't they!


----------



## Montero (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, they just pop up on a new tab and half an hour later you've not done what you meant to


----------



## Hugh (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting:
_After the royal proclamation a few years before, English glass-makers had reluctantly turned to coal. *While wood was thought of as a noble fuel, across Europe coal was historically considered undesirable and dirty, and the act itself of mining it had been likened to vandalism or burglary from the earth ever since Roman times.* Even though it was well known that rich seams of coal ran across England, these were left largely untouched for centuries. _


----------

